# Looking for a Beagle



## "J" (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm in the market for a beagle, preferably one already started but will settle for a pup if nothing else is available, not looking for the field trial breed they are a little to slow for my style of rabbit hunting. Thanks for any help. "J"


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

If you're still looking for a beagle let me know. A guy I work with father breeds beagles. Don't know particulars but will look into it for you if you still need a bunny chaser. I do know his father field trials, not sure on the breed though.....BD


----------



## welts (May 8, 2005)

My son has one for sale. Good jump dog. He is getting into registered dogs . Male dog. I am pretty sure he is asking 150.00 .

Welts-MSKCKR


----------



## "J" (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks for the offer guy's but I should of posted that I picked two dogs up. One is 2 years old and ones a 8 month old pup. Both are doing good and I've had them out a lot so far. I'm on the road again at the end of this week and won't be back till the last week of Feb hoping to get the last weekend in before season goes out. But will be running them as long as it doesn't get to warm.


----------

